# Harrison super hi top deluxe awning -Help!



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

We were wandering if any one could give us any advice or instructions on how to assemble our Harrison super high top deluxe awning. We bought it last year when we bought the van,but have only now decided to use it.We have put it into many configurations, but each time we are left with either too many poles or not enough poles. Any help would be greatfully received.  Many thanks
Alison and Wayne.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi A and W

I think this a Post that needs practical help from someone living near your parts-don't think I'd attempt to try it in writing-would be interesting though  

We have one of those (assuming it's the one that fixes onto the "J" rail figure of 8 thingy)

Anyway- got fed up of rainwater lodging onto the roof-bit near the vehicle body so we had the "apron" professionally removed and the awning re-stitched so now we have it as completely freestanding-not attached to the vehicle at all.

We didn't find it too problematic assembling it. The time honoured practice well known to "tuggers" of sticking different coloured tapes on to various bits of the poles worked for us.

I know this Posting hasnt helped much- :roll: but we found the instructions and diagram were ok for us-then down to the sticky tapes so you remember next time!

Might even sell ours as MOH decided to buy one of those "easy erect" gazebos from the NEC show in February. Haven't tried it yet but if it works methinks the Harrison will go.

Good Luck


----------



## 98374 (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi TD14
Bought a Harrison Deluxe Hitop last year and have used it several times and are delighted with it, especially "ease of putting it up".
This one all the rails are spring fastened together so its simple to dry arrange on the floor, then fasten together with legs down, then pull awning over the frame, then bit by bit extend legs to required height.
On this one the legs twist and lock. Peg down the 4 corners, make sure all is square the finish pegging out.
Magic !!! Its easy with the instructions so suggest contacting Harrison if you don't have any.

Good Luck and happy camping

Pie Eater


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Have you tried contacting Harrison for a pole drawing ?

http://www.harrisonawnings.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Many thanks for all your advice, will contact Harrison`s first thing in the morning for a pole drawing/instructions. We managed to get it up and all looks well, but still had one pole left over (maybe a spare ?) When up and running properly looks like being a great addition to our motorhome.  
Thanks again,
Wayne & Alison.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi topdog

the extra may be a centre rafter or part of it . it had white clips on the ends . it was not entirely nesecary !


----------



## 95818 (Jul 22, 2005)

Glad to see you have it sorted i also purchased mine last year however i did have some issues with it the angles or the radius corners were wrong and were tensioning the canvas to much.

Harris were great though and after about 2 months they had a new supplier and new pols. Problem is all sorted out now 

Have you got the two center tentioners fitted.


----------



## Topdog14 (Jul 26, 2005)

Phoned Harrison`s first thing this morning, and had a copy of the instructions faxed through within 30 minutes-excellent service, extremely helpful.
Wayne & Alison.


----------



## Ianhound (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello 
not sure if anyone will get this after so long...but any chance of emailing the instructions for the Harrison Hightop awning as we have bought one of ebay but have not been able to get in touch with Harrison for help. Any advice and help would be so appreciated. Regards Ian


----------

